# Help identify this Giant



## jinju (Feb 18, 2008)

It is listed as a new OCR3 on a Korean website but it doesn't look like a 2007 or 2008 OCR3: http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A107184499&frm2=through&frm3=V2

Edit: FWIW, I think I figured out that it is a Taiwanese model, probably '06. If you've never looked at Giant's different international sites, it's interesting to see how much variation there is in models.


----------

